# Der Filmempfehlungs-thread



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2008)

Als erstes möchte ich all die verirrten Seelen begrüßen, die den Weg hierher gefunden haben.

Und stellt man sich vermutlich die Frage:"was will der Kerl mit dem Thread?".
Die Sache ist einfach erklärt.

1.) Stellen wir uns einen Buffed-User vor, nennen wir Ihn mal Z. Am (nein bitte nicht schlagen aaahhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Dieser User hat nun einen Film gesehen und möchte ihn unbedingt der Community nicht vorenthalten. Er könnten nun einen neuen Thread öffnen mit dem Thema "der Film _XYZ_ is megahammer". Kla ist, das die Wirklung dieser phenomenalen Überschrift nicht alle begeistern wird. Als könnte er ihn in dieses Thread packen, ein kurzen oder langen Kommentar abgeben und bewerten.

2.) Vielleicht möchte jemand mal wieder raus an die frische Luft, um sich in der Videothek seines Vertrauens einen Film auszuleihen. Und man erinnert sich Wage daran, dass irgendwann irgendein User ihr mal den Film (z . B.) Titanic - Neues vom Eisberg, empfohlen hat. Als könnte man den Versuch starten das Video auszuleihen.

Ich hätte mir das ungefähr so vorgestellt:

*Titel:* xxxxxxx
*Länge:* xxxxxx (Unterschiede zum Orginal/kinofilm)
*Kommentar:* xxxxxx
*Sterne:* (1 - 10 [1 = &"$"/%&, 10 = einfach nur Hammer])
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* xxxxx

Ich fange dann einfach mal an:

*Titel*: _Herr der Ringe_: Limited Edition (extended Cut)
*Länge: *
_Die Gefährten_ (Kino 171 min), L E (219 min)
_Die Zwei Türme_ (Kino 173 min), L E (226 min)
_Die Rückkehr des Königs_ (Kino 193 min), L E (252 min)
*Kommentar:* Es ist Herr der Ringe im non plus ultra. Wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat ab in die nächste Videothek. Die Sammlerbox ist auf ca. 50.000 Stück limitiert und enthält noch drei Bonus DvD mit "hinter der Kulisse" Szenen.
*Sterne:* Als Fan der Filme hab ich den Kinoteilen nur 6,5 - 7 Sternen gegeben. Aber die Limited Edition enhält soviel an neuen Szenen, ca. 13 Stunden Herr der Ringe. Das kann nur 10 / 10 Sternen geben.
*Eventuelle Kosten*: Wenn es noch vorhanden ist: Ca. 30,-- Euro


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* Die üblichen Verdächtigen 
*Länge:* 101 Minuten (Unterschiede zum Orginal/kinofilm)
*Kommentar:* Wer auf Gangster Filme steht, der muss diesen Film gesehen haben..der is definitiv genial.... coole Dialoge und ein überraschendes Ende^^
                             Udn für weitere Infos schaut hier mal nach^^ Die Üblichen Verdächtigen auf Filmstarts.de
*Sterne:* 10+++
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* 6.97 Euro


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2008)

Black Hawk Down 

Leider kann ich mich mit den restlichen Informationen nicht anschließend, da Ich den Film gerade nicht zuhause habe.

Danke dir Dracun, gute Idee.

Editiert:
*
Titel: *Black Hawk Down
*Länge: *	138 Minuten
*Kommentar:* Ist ein netter Kriegsfilm mit schöner Musik und zeigt es mal, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.
*Sterne: *Verdiente zwei Oskars.
*Kosten:* 4,99 Euro

[attachment=3626:519ECNDS...0_AA240_.jpg]


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Black Hawk Down
> 
> Leider kann ich mich mit den restlichen Informationen nicht anschließend, da Ich den Film gerade nicht zuhause habe.



google .. genau wie ich auch^^.. hilft manchmal sehr weiter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Black Hawk Down
> 
> Leider kann ich mich mit den restlichen Informationen nicht anschließend, da Ich den Film gerade nicht zuhause habe.



*Länge: * 138 min

den Rest bekommste aber sicher selber hin^^ also Sterne und Kommentar^^


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

Titel: Underworld
Länge: 116 Minuten
Kommentar: Sehr geiler Film mit Kate Beckinsale. Es geht um einen Untergrundkrieg zwischen Werwölfen und Vampiren. Mein persönlicher Lieblingsfilm.
FSK: 16
Sterne: 10
Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf: 8,97€ (http://www.amazon.de/Underworld-Einzel-DVD-Kate-Beckinsale/dp/B0002HSXSW)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Juli 2008)

*Titel*: 1941 - Wo bitte geht's nach Hollywood
*Länge*: 118min / 146 min (Extended Cut) 
*Kommentar*: relativ unbekannter Film von Steven Spielberg und einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme. Ein japanisches U-Boot taucht vor der kalifornischen Küste auf und sorgt für Chaos. 
Wohl am ehesten Vergleichbar mit den Filmen des ZAZ-Teams.
*Sterne*: 8/10
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf*: in Deutschland wie ich gerade herausgefunden habe noch nicht erschienen, ca 13 Euro aufwärts bei Ebay.

1941 bei IMDB


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2008)

is das net der film, wo die im riesenrad sind..? und mit dem komischen (glaub deutschen offizier) im uboot?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> is das net der film, wo die im riesenrad sind..? und mit dem komischen (glaub deutschen offizier) im uboot?



jap, genau der.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

"Was ist ist mit Sichtinformation, Sir?"-"SCHEISS AUF SICHTINFORMATION, DAS SIND JAPSE!!!!!...Wir gehen auf Rot"

"Ziemlich gross für einen Japaner!"-"Vielleicht trägt er Stelzen!"

unvergesslich^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* Troja
*Länge:*156 min.
*Kommentar:*Faszinierende Bilder, grosse Gefühle, tolle Schlachten-das Kinoereignis.
*Sterne:*10/10
*Kosten*Weis ich net mehr sry


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

So was gabs doch schon mal oder?


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

ich hab die suchfunktion benutzt... vllt. hab ichs übersehen^^


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

Titel: Guest house paradiso
Länge: 86 min
Kommentar: Eine bösartige Komödie, viele der Schauspieler aus "Shaun of the dead" und Hot Fuzzz sind ebenfalls vertreten. Wer den brachialen britischen humor mag, wird hier hellaufbegeister sein.
Sterne: 9- 10/10 wenn man das genre mag, 5/10 wenn man es nicht mag
Kosten: wenn man das glückahat den film irgendwo zu finden ca. 10,-- Euro (musste 10 läden durch suchen, und habe den film dann nur durch zufall endeckt.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> [...]
> *Titel: *Black Hawk Down
> *Länge: *	138 Minuten
> *Kommentar:* Ist ein netter Kriegsfilm mit schöner Musik und zeigt es mal, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.
> [...]


also, dass ein film die gräuel eines krieges zu vermitteln mag wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

Titel: Starship Troopers
länge: 124 min (nur die uncut!!! länge der cut nicht bekannt)
kommentar: zeigt den wahnsinn des krieges, (z.b. der sprecher) NUR für erwachsene!!!!!!!! Wenn sich ein ERWACHSENER entscheidet den film zu kaufen, den film gibts nicht in deutschland.
Sterne: 8/10
Kosten: 10 - 15 euro


----------



## Desdinova (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte zwar mindestens 20 Filme die ich als wertvoll erachte und die damit hier rein müssten, aber die kann ich ja nach und nach einpflegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders am Herzen liegt mir aber...

*Titel*: Heat
*Länge*: 171 Min. (Kino) / 163 Min. (DVD) <- kann leider nicht sagen wie der Unterschied zu Stande kommt.
*Kommentar*: Exzellentes Remake von "Showdown in L.A". Hier reichen eigentlich ein paar Namen und Stichworte: Al Pacino, Robert DeNiro, Val Kilmer, Jon Voight, uvm.
Neal McCauley (Robert DeNiro), ein erfahrener Verbrecher, der sich aus der Kriminaliät zurückziehen will und seinen letzten Coup plant, wird von dem ebenso erfahrenen, wie fanatischen Cop Vincent Hanna (Al Pacino) gejagt. Ein Film der bis in die kleinste Nebenrolle perfekt besetzt ist (z.B. Natalie Portman als Hanna's Stieftochter). Dieser Film gehört für mich zu den besten Filmen die Hollywood je produziert hat und einer der besten des Genres ist er ohnehin.
*Sterne*: 10/10 subjektive Bewertung versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Eventuelle Kosten*: ca. 10 €


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Titel: Fluch der Karibik Teil 1-3 
Länge: 137 Minuten
Kommentar: Lustiger Piratenfilm der mit viel Humor die Geschichte des Käptn Jack Sparrow und des jungen Will Turner erzählt
Sterne: 10 Sterne
Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf: 43,95 € bei amazon



Titel: Final Fantasy Advent Children 
Länge: 101 MInuten
Kommentar: Actionreicher animierter Film der den Kampf des Hauptprotagonisten Cloud gegen eine "Krankheit" erzählt und seinen Kampf gegen Sephirot erzählt 
Sterne: 10 Sterne
Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf: 10€ bei amazon.de


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* City of God
*Länge:* 130 Min
*Kommentar:* grandioser brasilianischer Film über die Gewalt in den Armenvierteln Rio de Janeiros. Absolut sehenswert.
*Sterne: * 9/10
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* ca 10 €

City of God bei Wikipedia
City of God bei IMDB

*Titel:* Alien - Quadrilogy
*Inhalt:* Alle 4 Teile, inklusive jeweils die Extended Version bzw Directos Cut. Zusätzlich Making of jedes Teils.
*Kommentar:* Nach Indiana Jones meine absolute Lieblingstrilogie respektive Quadrilogy. Mit ausführlichem Making of, besonders die katastrophale Produktion des dritten Teils ist sehr interessant.
Für jeden Alien-Fan ein Muss 
*Sterne:*
Alien 9/10
Aliens 9,5/10
Alien³ 8/10
Alien - Die Wiedergeburt 6,5/10
Gesamt 9/10
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* ca 45 €


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

@Thorrak ... damit

GENAU DAS WOLLT ICH auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Film ist einfach hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/35873-City-Of-God.html <-- da seht alles wichtige.

Titel: 300
Länge: 117 Minuten
Sterne: 8/10 (Normale Quali) 10/10 HD Quali
Komentare:300  ist einfach Hammer was Grafik angeht. Ich hab die HD version und es schaut sooo geil aus wenn die xxxx Perser auf die 300 lostürmen. (Kein Vergleich zu nonhd quali meiner meinung nach). Ich finde es ist einer der wenigen Filme die HD so richtig ausnutzen (im vergleich zu Rattatullie, u.s.w) . Ausserdem Finde ich solche "SchlachtenFime" (HDHR 3/Troja) einfach Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/41841-300.html <-- alles weitere

Titel:Sincity
Länge:124 Minuten
Sterne: 10/10
Kommentare: Einfach ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/37862-Sin-City.html <-- alles weitere


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

Titel: Apocalypse Now
Länge: (weiß ich nicht mehr)
Kommentar: Ein kriegsepos was seines gleichen sucht.
Sterne: 9,5/10
Kosten: wenn es vorhanden ist die "redux" version kaufen ~ 10 - 20 euro


----------



## Topperharly (8. Juli 2008)

Titel: band of brothers
Länge: (weiß ich nicht mehr) aber sehr lange
Kommentar: handlung der easy-company von der landung in der normandie bis zum finale in österreich. (bbc) ein einfach gigantischer, auf tatsachen
beruhender film
Sterne: 9,5/10
Kosten: in der box = 20 euro, (16 und 18 versionen der box erhältlich)


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

Titel: Donnie Darko
Länge: ka
Kommentar: Sehr gute Besetzung, geniales Drehbuch und Story, nichts für hirntote. Einer der besten Filme die ich je gesehen habe. 
Inhalt: Donnie Darko ist ein Schüler in einer amerikanischen Kleinstadt, der in psychischer Behandlung ist. Eines Nachts wird er von Frank, einem Mann in einem Hasenkostüm aus der Wohnung gelockt. Frank prophezeit ihm, daß die Welt in 28 Tagen, 6 Stunden, 42 Minuten und 12 Sekunden untergehen wird. Donnie erwacht auf einem Golfplatz, wandert nach Hause zurück und stellt fest, daß des Nachts das Triebwerk eines Flugzeugs durch das Dach des Hauses genau auf sein Bett gestürzt ist... wer mehr wissen will schaut sich den Film an. 
Sterne: 10/10

offizielle homepage zum film: http://www.donniedarkofilm.com/

ist durchaus einen blick wert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

*Shooter *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shooter ist ein US-amerikanischer Film von Paramount Pictures aus dem Jahr 2007 über einen ehemaligen Scharfschützen der US Marineinfanterie, der von einer Gruppierung dazu bestimmt wird, als Sündenbock für den versuchten Mord am Präsidenten der USA zu dienen und am Ende hohe Regierungsmitarbeiter, die Mitglieder dieser Gruppierung sind, durch gezielte Schüsse tötet.

Der Film startete in den Kinos der USA am 23. März 2007 und in Deutschland am 19. April 2007.

*28 days Later*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film spielt, offenbar in der Gegenwart, in England. Im Prolog sind zunächst nur einige Fernsehbildschirme mit Berichten über Katastrophen zu sehen. Damit wird auf einer medialen Meta-Ebene die Richtung vorgegeben, denn auch in diesem Film wird eine Katastrophe geschildert. Dann sieht man, wie eine Gruppe von Aktivisten in die medizinische Abteilung einer Universität in Cambridge eindringt, um Versuchstiere zu befreien. Ein Forscher überrascht sie bei der Befreiungsaktion und löst den Alarm aus, wird jedoch festgehalten. Er warnt die Aktivisten eindringlich davor, die Käfige zu öffnen, da die Tiere mit &#8222;Wut&#8220; infiziert seien, einem hochansteckenden, gefährlichen und tödlichen Virus. Die Infektion verwandelt den Betroffenen innerhalb einer Minute in einen des Sprechens unfähigen Rasenden, der jeden nicht Infizierten sofort angreift. Eine Aktivistin befreit kurz darauf einen Schimpansen, der sie anfällt und mit diesem Virus infiziert, das sie sofort in eine solche Bestie verwandelt. Sie spuckt einem anderen Aktivisten wenige Sekunden später Blut ins Gesicht und überträgt damit das Virus auf ihn.

*28 weeks Later*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Don lebt mit seiner Frau Alice und einigen anderen Überlebenden in einer notdürftig befestigten Hütte irgendwo inmitten des mit dem Wut-Virus infizierten Großbritannien. Sie essen gerade, als sie einen Jungen hören, der von außen gegen die Tür klopft. Wider besseren Wissens öffnet Don die Tür, um das verängstigte Kind hereinzulassen, das einer Horde Infizierter entkommen ist. Im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil sind die Infizierten hier auch am Tage aktiv. Diese entdecken schnell das Versteck, brechen in das Haus ein und überwältigen die Gruppe. Don lässt seine Frau, die das Kind retten wollte, zurück und entkommt letzten Endes mit einem kleinen Motorboot als vermeintlich letzter Überlebender.

Einblendungen fassen die nächsten 28 Wochen zusammen:
15 Tage später: Großbritannien wird unter Quarantäne gestellt
28 Tage später: Großbritanniens Bevölkerung ist ausgelöscht [Ereignisse des ersten Teils 28 Days Later beginnen]
5 Wochen später: Die Infizierten sind verhungert
11 Wochen später: Eine NATO-Truppe unter Führung der Amerikaner besetzt London
18 Wochen später: Großbritannien wird für infektionsfrei erklärt
24 Wochen später: Der Wiederaufbau beginnt
28 Wochen später [Die folgenden Ereignisse des Films beginnen]

*Zimmer 1408*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mike Enslin (John Cusack) hat zwei erfolgreiche Bücher über Hotels, in denen es angeblich spukt, veröffentlicht. Nach dem Tod seiner Tochter stürzt er sich noch kompromissloser in die Arbeit. Derzeit fasziniert ihn ein besonders mysteriöser Fall: Im Zimmer 1408 des New Yorker Dolphin Hotel sind unter seltsamen Umständen bereits 56 Gäste gestorben. Um der Wahrheit auf den Grund zu gehen, schlägt Mike alle Warnungen des Hotelmanagers (Samuel L. Jackson) in den Wind und übernachtet in Nr. 1408 - ein kafkaesker Alptraum beginnt.

*Dawn Of The Dead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit den Ereignissen, die in Romeros Die Nacht der lebenden Toten geschildert wurden, ist einige Zeit vergangen. Doch die Situation ist alles andere als unter Kontrolle. Zombies, herumwandelnde untote Leichen auf der Suche nach ihrer Nahrung, warmem Menschenfleisch, ziehen durchs Land und bevölkern die Straßen der Städte. Ein Biss von ihnen führt rasch zum Tode, und alle Toten erheben sich ebenfalls wieder als Zombies. Unter den noch lebenden Menschen herrscht zunehmend Chaos. Gesetzlose plündern und morden. Das Kriegsrecht wird ausgerufen. Eine wirksame Strategie gegen die Zombies gibt es nicht, weil sich viele aus ethischen Gründen den Notmaßnahmen widersetzen. Polizei und Armee gehen mit aller Härte gegen die zügellose Gewalt vor, während immer mehr Menschen ohne Rücksicht auf andere versuchen, einfach nur noch ihr Leben zu retten. Stephen Andrews, Hubschrauber-fliegender Verkehrsberichterstatter des Fernsehsenders WGON TV, seine schwangere Freundin Francine Parker, Mitarbeiterin desselben Fernsehsenders, und zwei Beamte eines SWAT-Teams, Roger DeMarco und Peter Washington, flüchten gemeinsam in einem Helikopter. Auf ihrer Flucht landen sie bei einem Zwischenstopp auf dem Dach eines verlassenen Einkaufszentrums. Dabei erkennen sie schnell die strategisch günstige Lage des Gebäudes mit dessen zahlreichen Vorräten und unbewachten Geschäften. Sie verbarrikadieren sich im Innern des Einkaufszentrums und töten die darin umherirrenden Untoten endgültig, indem sie ihre Gehirne durch einen Kopfschuss zerstören. Die Leichname schaffen sie in einen Kühlraum des Einkaufszentrums. Als ihnen das Gebäude sicher genug erscheint, richten sie sich im Einkaufszentrum häuslich ein und versorgen sich aus den Geschäften mit allen Waren, die sie benötigen. Über Fernsehen und Radio werden sie Zeugen der fortschreitenden Ausrottung der Menschheit, bis schließlich auch die letzten Medien den Sendebetrieb einstellen. Beim Sichern der Außentüren wird Roger von Zombies gebissen. Er stirbt wenige Tage später und muss von seinem Freund Peter in dem Moment, als er sich als Zombie erneut erhebt, mit einem Kopfschuss endgültig zerstört werden. Etwa drei Monate später[2] wird das Einkaufszentrum von einer Rockerbande gestürmt und geplündert. Die Gruppe ist zunächst unschlüssig, ob das Einkaufszentrum mit den Marodeuren geteilt oder gegen sie verteidigt werden soll. Sie beschließen schließlich, schnell alle Türen zu den Geschäften zu verschließen und sich danach zu verstecken, bis die Rocker wieder verschwunden sind. Als Stephen beobachtet, wie die Bande trotzdem ohne große Probleme in die Geschäfte eindringt, entschließt er sich doch dazu, auf sie zu schießen, wird selbst verwundet und schließlich von Zombies angefallen. Auch er verwandelt sich daraufhin in einen Untoten und führt danach eine große Gruppe Zombies zum Versteck seiner ehemaligen Gefährten. Die Plünderer erkennen ihrerseits, nachdem einige ihrer Kumpanen einen grausigen Tod gefunden haben, dass sie sich etwas übernommen haben und ziehen ab. Sie lassen das Einkaufszentrum zurück, Eingangstüren und Geschäfte weit geöffnet und voller Untoter. Jetzt flüchten Francine und Peter aus der völlig ausweglos gewordenen Lage. Mit dem Hubschrauber fliegen sie ohne Ziel und mit fast leerem Tank in der Morgendämmerung davon, während das Einkaufszentrum, jetzt ganz von den Untoten bevölkert, hinter ihnen zurückbleibt.

*POSTAL*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der arbeitslose, verarmte Dude lebt mit seiner stark übergewichtigen Frau Bitch, die ihm fremdgeht, in einem kleinen, heruntergekommenen Trailer Park in der Kleinstadt Paradise im US-Bundesstaat Arizona. Um seiner bedauernswerten Misere zu entkommen und seine finanzielle Situation endlich zu verbessern, schließt er sich mit seinem Onkel Dave zusammen, der das Oberhaupt einer apokalyptischen Sekte ist. Dieser beabsichtigt, die begehrten Krotchy-Puppen vor ihrem Erstverkauf zu stehlen, da ihr Wert durch ein Schiffsunglück stark im Wert gestiegen ist. In einem Lebensmittelgeschäft in Paradise hat jedoch auch eine afghanische Terroristensplittergruppe der Taliban ihr Versteck, welche in den Puppen Kapseln mit Vogelgrippeerregern in die USA geschmuggelt haben und diese nun verteilen wollen, um die USA zu vernichten. Es kommt zum gleichzeitigen Einbruch der Sekte und der Taliban in den Freizeitpark &#8222;Little Germany&#8220;, in dem sich besagte Puppen befinden. Die Konfrontation zwischen den Talibankämpfern, den Sicherheitsleuten des Parks, der örtlichen Polizei und den Sektenmitgliedern entwickelt sich zu einer blutigen Schießerei, in deren Verlauf zahlreiche Kinder getötet werden. Die Puppen werden vom Dude mit einem Lieferwagen auf das Gelände der Sekte gebracht, aber auch dort ist die Talibangruppe schon vor Ort. Richard, der Verwalter der Sekte, liest &#8222;zwischen den Zeilen&#8220; der von Onkel Dave frei erfunden &#8222;Bibel&#8220; und erschießt Onkel Dave. Richard versucht, die Puppen zu bekommen, um nicht nur die USA, sondern die gesamte Welt zu vernichten. Als der Dude die Sprengung des Lieferwagens direkt neben seinem eigenen Wohnwagen vorbereitet, kommt es zum Endkampf zwischen ihm, den Terroristen und der vom Verwalter angeführten Sekte. Dieses Finale überstehen nur der Dude, sein Hund und eine vorher kennengelernte Kaffeehausbedienung, nur um kurz darauf ihr Ende in einem von den USA und China verursachten nuklearen Holocaust zu finden.

*So High*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Silas ist ein Dealer, der in seiner Wohnung den Anbau von Cannabis betreibt. Bei seinen Kunden ist er beliebt, da er für jede Situation die richtige Pflanze hat. Eines Tages kommt sein guter Freund Ivory vorbei, der Damenbesuch erwartet, den er im Internet kennengelernt hat. Um die Kevin Costner-Filme, die sein Besuch gerne sieht, zu überstehen, holt er sich von Silas etwas Starkes zum Rauchen. Als die beiden später zusammen über die Straße schlendern, rät Ivory seinem Freund, einen Uni-Eignungstest zu machen, um seinen Traum, ein eigenes Labor, zu verwirklichen. Er schwört außerdem, egal was ihm passiere die Hand über seinen Kumpel zu halten, selbst wenn er mit brennendem Haar aus dem Fenster springe und von einem Bus überfahren werde. Als dann der Besuch kommt, geraten sich die beiden in die Haare, da seine Internetbekanntschaft sich ihm auf Grund der Fotos, die er ihr geschickt hatte, ganz anders vorstellte. Ivory, der daraufhin kiffend den Film schaut, schläft dabei ein und der brennende Joint fällt ihm auf die Haare. Kurze Zeit später springt er lichterloh brennend aus dem Fenster und wird vom Bus überfahren. Silas benutzt die Asche seines toten Freundes als Nährboden für eine seiner Cannabispflanzen. In Gedenken an seinen Freund schwört er sich außerdem, den Uni-Eignungstest zu machen. An dem Morgen des Test hat die Pflanze, von Silas &#8222;Ivory&#8220; genannt, bereits eine stattliche Größe erlangt. Silas nimmt sich etwas Ivory zu seinem Eignungstest mit. Auf dem Parkplatz fehlt ihm nur leider ein Blunt, um sich einen Joint zu bauen. Also fragt er einen ebenfalls offensichtlichen Kiffer, ob dieser einen hat. Der Unbekannte fragt ihn dann, ob er Gras habe und schon sitzen sie nebeneinander im Auto. Der Junge heißt Jamal und macht diese Tests, da er von seiner dominanten Mutter dazu gedrängt wurde. Während sie den Joint rauchen, taucht plötzlich Ivorys Geist auf, der sein Versprechen einhält, die Hand über seinen Freund zu halten. Ivory, der nun als eine Verbindung zwischen den Toten und denen, die &#8222;Ivory&#8220; rauchen, fungiert, hilft den beiden mit dem geballten Wissen aller Verstorbenen den Test zu bestehen. Durch ihre exzellenten Testresultate klopft jede Universität im ganzen Land an ihre Tür und die beiden entscheiden sich für die Eliteuniversität Harvard. Die beiden Unruhestifter fallen sehr schnell dem überaus korrekten Dekan Dean Carl Cain auf, der versucht, Jamal und Silas loszuwerden, was ihm aber aufgrund der exzellenten Resultate, die die beiden mit Ivorys Hilfe erzielen, nicht gelingt. Officer Pickelstine, ein freiwilliger &#8222;Campuspolizist&#8220;, entwendet während einer Party &#8222;Ivory&#8220; und raucht ihn fast komplett weg, sodass Jamal und Silas wohl oder übel keine andere Wahl bleibt, als zu lernen, sofern sie weiterhin auf Harvard bleiben wollen. Doch alle Versuche bleiben erfolglos und die beiden kommen in keinem ihrer letzten Resultate über eine 5 hinaus. Silas einzige Rettung ist ein Biologie-Experiment, bei dessen Gelingem er eine 1 in dem Kurs bekäme. Kurz vor dem Abschlussball gelingt ihm bei seinem Projekt, einem Wahrheitsserum, der Durchbruch und er schafft es mit Hilfe von Cannabis den Brechreiz, welchen sein Mittel vorher ausgelöst hat, zu unterdrücken. Mit Hilfe von Jamals Freundin, der Tochter des Vizepräsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten schaffen es die beiden, trotz ihres Ausschlusses vom Ball aufgrund ihrer schlechten Resultate, in den Ballsaal, wo Silas sein Serum zusammen mit dem letzten Rest &#8222;Ivory&#8220; in das Kaminfeuer wirft. Das Experiment ist ein Erfolg und Silas Biologieprofessor ist begeistert. Jamal auch. Als dann auch noch Silas Freundin ein Fundstück von Benjamin Franklin als Bong identifiziert, was dann auch prompt von Benjamin Franklin, der als Geist den anwesenden erscheint, höchstpersönlich bestätigt wird, gerät die Party komplett außer Kontrolle, was allen gefällt, außer Cain, der aber kurzerhand von seiner Funktion als Dekan entbunden wird. Silas bekommt ein A (Note &#8222;1&#8220; in Deutschland) in Naturwissenschaft und besteht Harvard.


*Full Metal Jacket*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1967 in dem Ausbildungslager der US-Marines auf Parris Island. Hier sollen Tausende von Rekruten auf den Einsatz in Vietnam vorbereitet werden. Eine Ausbildungseinheit steht unter dem Kommando von Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, der seine Rekruten nur als &#8222;Maden&#8220; und einen &#8222;unorganisierten Haufen von amphibischer Urscheiße&#8220; betrachtet und ihnen Spitznamen gibt wie Joker, Schneewittchen, Cowboy und Paula. Vor allem den pummeligen und geistig wie körperlich recht schwachen Paula nimmt er sich vor. Nach einiger Zeit geht Hartman dazu über, die ganze Mannschaft zu bestrafen, sobald dieser einen Fehler begeht. Dafür rächen sie sich später bei ihm mit einem Code Red. Ab hier vollzieht sich bei Paula eine Wandlung und er fängt an, zu seinem Gewehr zu sprechen. Hartman deutet seine Zielgenauigkeit am Gewehr so, dass er sich scheinbar zu einem guten Soldaten entwickelt, übersieht jedoch den Menschen und seinen psychopathischen Blick. Paula bricht wenig später unter dem psychischen Druck zusammen und erschießt am Ende der Ausbildung den Sergeant und sich selbst vor Jokers Augen.

Joker und seine Kameraden werden nach der Ausbildung auf unterschiedliche Einheiten verteilt und nach Vietnam entsandt. Joker wird Kriegsberichterstatter für die US-Armee-Zeitung Stars and Stripes und bekommt die Grausamkeiten und Schrecken des Vietnam-Krieges zu Gesicht. Im Laufe des Films verschwimmen die realen Geschehnisse im Gefechtsfeuer, und man wird von den Eindrücken, die auf der Leinwand geboten werden, förmlich umgeworfen. Joker trifft während eines Auftrags wieder auf Cowboy, einen seiner Kameraden in der Ausbildung, und erlebt den Krieg nun nicht mehr nur als Beobachter, sondern muss während der gerade stattfindenden Tet-Offensive aktiv daran teilnehmen. Dabei erlebt er, wie die Mitglieder der Einheit nacheinander von Heckenschützen, Minen und Sprengfallen getötet werden.

Der Trupp gerät schließlich in einen Hinterhalt: Ein Heckenschütze verletzt zuerst einen Soldaten und danach auch den Kameraden, der ihn retten will. Schließlich tötet er beide als sie die Heckenschützenposition preiszugeben drohen. Im Anschluss gelingt es der dezimierten Truppe, den Schützen zu stellen: ein junges Mädchen. Sie verletzen sie mit mehreren Schüssen. Am Ende sieht man sie am Boden liegen; sie spricht mit letzter Kraft ein Gebet und in einem gebrochenen Englisch die Worte &#8222;(er-)schieß mich!&#8220;. Die US-Marines diskutieren darüber, was mit ihr geschehen soll. Schließlich gibt Joker ihr den Gnadenschuss. Dafür lobt ihn sein Freund Rafterman mit den Worten: &#8222;Das war wirklich stark!&#8220;, wobei man selbst nicht erkennen kann, ob dies nun als tatsächliches Lob gelten soll oder eher tatverachtend. Am Ende des Films leben nur noch einige wenige von Jokers Freunden.


*PULSE*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Selbstmord eines ihrer Freunde erhält eine Freundesgruppe junger Erwachsener E-Mails, die die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation mit den Toten ankündigen. Wer auch immer diese E-Mails öffnet, verfällt alsbald in tiefe Depression. Nur Emily gelingt es nicht, ihre Nachricht zu öffnen und setzt alles daran, ihre Freunde davon abzuhalten, sich ebenfalls das Leben zu nehmen. Wird es ihr gelingen, den Fluch zu stoppen - oder wird er sich unaufhaltsam über die ganze Welt verbreiten?

*Léon &#8211; Der Profi*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Léon ist ein Auftragsmörder, der im Dienste der Italo-Mafia steht. Er erledigt schwierige Aufträge, die er von dem älteren Tony bekommt, prompt und zuverlässig und schaltet im Drogenhandel konkurrierende Banden aus. Jedoch, auch für einen Auftragsmörder wie ihn existieren Regeln, die er als ungeschriebene Gesetze seines Berufsethos versteht: &#8222;keine Frauen, keine Kinder&#8220;. Abseits seiner Tätigkeit ist Léon jedoch ein einsamer Mensch, ohne Freunde und Familie, mit trauriger Vergangenheit. Sein einziger Freund (außer dem berechnenden Tony, mit dem ihn jedoch nur das Geschäft verbindet) ist eine Topfpflanze, da sie, wie er, &#8222;keine Wurzeln hat&#8220;.

Eines Tages begegnet er dem zwölfjährigen Nachbarmädchen Mathilda. Als deren Familie von korrupten Polizisten des Drogendezernates (DEA) ermordet wird, rettet er ihr das Leben, indem er sie in seiner Wohnung versteckt. Mathilda schwört den Mördern ihres kleinen Bruders Rache und will ebenfalls Auftragsmörderin werden. Sie schlägt Léon einen Handel vor: Er bildet sie aus, sie hilft im Gegenzug im Haushalt und lehrt ihn Lesen und Schreiben. Er geht nur widerwillig auf den Handel ein. Léon sieht in Mathilda zunächst nur seine Schülerin (der er, wie festgelegt, nur die Nutzung von Waffen, aber nicht das Töten beibringt), aber Mathilda entwickelt im Laufe des Films Gefühle für ihren Mentor und entwickelt ein Verhältnis zu ihm. Ihre Annäherungsversuche werden jedoch von Léon zurückgewiesen.

Als Mathildas Versuch, Norman Stansfield, den Chef der mit Drogen handelnden Polizistentruppe, zu töten, fehl schlägt, nimmt Léon, nach anfänglichem Widerstreben, den Kampf gegen die Mörder von Mathildas Familie auf. Durch einige von Léon im Hauptquartier hinterlassene Leichen aufmerksam geworden, beginnt die Polizei Léon und Mathilda zu jagen. Unter Druck gesetzt, gibt Tony Léons Adresse preis; die Polizisten stürmen das Haus, in dem sich Léon und Mathilda aufhalten. Léon bringt Mathilda in Sicherheit und hält selbst in der Wohnung die Stellung. Durch einen Trick kann Léon den Polizisten entkommen, doch hat Stansfield ihn gesehen und verfolgt. Er erschießt Léon von hinten, der aber noch die Kraft hat, ihm ein Geschenk von Mathilda zu übergeben - den gezogenen Sicherungsstift einer Handgranate. Léon und Stansfield kommen in der folgenden Expolsion um.

Als Léon nicht wie abgesprochen beim Treffpunkt eintrifft, beginnt Mathilda, die zum Zeitpunkt der gewaltigen Explosion auf Léons Bitten hin längst geflohen ist, ein neues und normales Leben. Mathilda kehrt zur &#8222;Spencer School&#8220; zurück und wird dort wieder aufgenommen. Anschließend pflanzt Mathilda Léons Pflanze auf einer Wiese ein und beendet den Film mit den Worten &#8222;Hier wird es uns gutgehen, Léon&#8220;.


*So weit die Füße tragen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit die Füße tragen ist ein Roman von Josef Martin Bauer um einen deutschen Kriegsgefangenen, der nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg 1949 aus einem ostsibirischen Gefangenenlager flieht und eine abenteuerliche Flucht nach Hause antritt.

Der Roman war Vorlage eines gleichnamigen sechsteiligen Fernsehfilms, eines Filmdramas und eines Hörspiels.


*Tränen der Sonne *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem Nigeria zu Bürgerkriegszeiten werden der gewählte Präsident und seine Familie von aufrührerischen Rebellen ermordet, die in einer Art &#8222;ethnischer Säuberung&#8220; ganze Stämme auslöschen wollen und die gesamte Bevölkerung unterdrücken. In diesen Unruhen wird Lieutnant A.K. Waters mit seinen Leuten der Navy Seals mit einer Mission beauftragt, in der er die amerikanische Ärztin Dr. Lena Fiore Kendricks und ihre Mitarbeiter aus ihrem christlich geführten Flüchtlingslager evakuieren soll.

Dort angekommen, besteht Dr. Kendricks darauf, dass auch die Flüchtlinge der Siedlung mit gerettet werden sollen, wenn sie sich den Soldaten anschließen soll. Der pflichtbewusste Lt. Waters sieht ein, dass er seinen Auftrag nur erfüllen kann, indem er der Ärztin ihren Wunsch erfüllt und die einheimischen Flüchtlinge ebenfalls mitnimmt. Er führt die Gruppe zu seinem Hubschrauber-Abholpunkt, lässt die Afrikaner aber unter enormen Protesten von Seiten der Ärztin zurück. Erst als der Hubschrauber die von den Rebellen völlig zerstörte Mission Kendricks' überfliegt, entschließt sich Waters umzukehren und zunächst die alten und schwachen Mitglieder der Gruppe in Sicherheit bringen zu lassen. Mehr Leute lassen sich mit den Helikoptern nicht transportieren und so marschiert er mit seinen Männern, Kendricks und den Afrikanern durch den Dschungel um sie nach Kamerun zu bringen, denn die angeforderte Evakuierung der restlichen Flüchtlinge wird nicht unterstützt. Per Satellitenüberwachung erfährt er, dass er von einer Hundertschaft Rebellen verfolgt wird, was ihn angesichts der geringen Wertigkeit seiner Mission arg verwundert. Er findet heraus, dass sich unter den Flüchtlingen der letzte Nachkomme der Präsidentenfamilie befindet. Nun beginnt ein Wettlauf gegen die Zeit in Richtung sicherer, kamerunischer Grenze, die am Ende mit einigen Verlusten knapp erreicht wird. Unterwegs werden sie Zeugen einer ethnischen Säuberung in einem Dorf. Sie greifen ein, können aber nur wenige Dorfbewohner retten. Unter den Flüchtlingen befindet sich ein Verräter, der die Verfolger über die Bewegungen der Flüchtlingsgruppe informiert. Kurz vor der Grenze von Kamerun werden die Verfolger durch US-Luftstreitkräfte bombardiert. Die Flüchtlinge entkommen über die Grenze.

Butterfly Effect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hauptperson ist Evan Treborn (Ashton Kutcher). Evan tritt im Laufe der Handlung in drei verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien auf; zunächst als etwa siebenjähriger Junge, später als Jugendlicher und schließlich als junger Erwachsener. Schon als Kind lebt Evan alleine mit seiner Mutter. Mit der Zeit kommt heraus, dass sein Vater in einer psychiatrischen Klinik eingesperrt ist.

Immer wieder erleidet Evan plötzliche Blackouts. So zeichnet er in der Vorschule ein Bild, auf dem ein Erwachsener mit einem blutigen Messer zu sehen ist, dem zwei andere erwachsene Menschen blutüberströmt zu Füßen liegen. Als die Lehrerin ihn auf dieses Bild anspricht, kann er sich nicht erinnern, es überhaupt gezeichnet zu haben. Die Lehrerin berichtet Evans Mutter von dem Bild. Mrs. Treborn fährt daraufhin besorgt mit ihrem Sohn in eine Klinik, um herauszufinden, ob Evan an demselben leiden könnte, was seinen Vater in die Anstalt brachte.

Die Testergebnisse fallen negativ aus, der Arzt tippt auf stressbedingte Amnesie und rät Mrs. Treborn, Evan anzuhalten, ein Tagebuch zu führen, um sein Gedächtnis zu trainieren. Evan setzt diese Empfehlung in die Tat um und beginnt, alle Ereignisse schriftlich festzuhalten. Er erleidet aber nach wie vor immer wieder Aussetzer, die erst im Laufe der Pubertät aufhören.

Der erste Eintrag beginnt mit der Bekanntschaft mit zwei neuen Freunden, die er auf einer Party kennenlernen soll: Kayleigh und Tommy. Mit ihnen und seinem Freund Lenny unternimmt er im Laufe der Zeit einiges, wobei es manchmal zu Aussetzern kommt.

Was während dieser Aussetzer geschieht, bleibt dem Zuseher zunächst verborgen. Erst im Verlauf des Films werden die Ereignisse in Evans Kindheit klar.

Der Roman war Vorlage eines gleichnamigen sechsteiligen Fernsehfilms, eines Filmdramas und eines Hörspiels.

*Die Herrschaft des Feuers*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uinn Abercromby ist ein 12-jähriger Londoner Schüler. Wie fast jeden Tag besucht er seine Mutter Karen, die Leiterin eines Tiefbauprojekts unter den Straßen der Stadt, bei der Arbeit. Doch diesmal geschieht etwas Seltsames: Quinn findet einen geheimnisvollen Stollen und klettert hinein. In der seit Ewigkeiten verschlossenen Höhle dahinter schreckt er eine gewaltige Kreatur aus jahrhundertelangem Tiefschlaf, die sich feuerspeiend einen Weg zur Oberfläche bahnt. Karen kann ihren Sohn in einen Aufzugsschacht retten, wird aber selbst getötet.

Quinn erläutert, dass die Drachen die Dinosaurier verbrannt hatten, und danach eine Art &#8222;Winterschlaf&#8220; hielten. Nun tauchen plötzlich hunderte, dann tausende und schließlich Millionen von ihnen auf und greifen die Menschheit an. Die Weltmächte setzen ihr gesamtes Waffenarsenal, auch Nuklearwaffen, gegen sie ein, vernichten jedoch eher die eigenen Städte als die Feuerechsen.

2020 &#8211; das Unvorstellbare ist geschehen: die Drachen haben sich überall auf der Welt ausgebreitet und fast die gesamte menschliche Zivilisation zu Asche verbrannt. Quinn führt mittlerweile eine Kolonie von Überlebenden an, die sich im englischen Hinterland in einer alten Burgruine verstecken. Gemeinsam mit seinem besten Freund Creedy lehrt er die Kinder von klein auf, sich vor den Drachen zu verstecken und stets wachsam zu sein. Er glaubt, dass die Drachen irgendwann, wenn sie alle Nahrung vertilgt haben, von allein aussterben werden.

Dann aber taucht eine Einheit der US Army unter der Führung des grobschlächtigen Denton Van Zan auf. Sie sind Drachenjäger und mit einem letzten Panzer, einigen Unterstützungsfahrzeugen und einem Helikopter von Pilotin Alex Jensen hetzen sie gerade eines der Monster. Notgedrungen kommt Quinn ihnen zuhilfe, und obwohl mehrere Mitglieder von Van Zans Team sterben, gelingt es mit vereinten Kräften, den Drachen zu erlegen.

Die Bewohner der Burg wollen mit den Soldaten feiern, diese lehnen aber zynisch ab. Van Zan bezeichnet sie als Schwächlinge und fordert sie auf, aus ihrem Versteck zu kommen und mit ihm in den Kampf zu ziehen. Er hat herausgefunden, dass alle bisher gesichteten oder getöteten Drachen Weibchen waren und dass es höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein einziges Männchen gibt, das seit Anbeginn der Evolution immer wieder in Winterschlaf fällt und erwacht, wenn der Planet einer neuen Generation von Feuerspuckern genug Nahrung bietet.

Van Zan beginnt mit Gewalt, Männer aus der Burg für seinen Feldzug nach London zu rekrutieren, wo er das Männchen vermutet. Quinn versucht ihn aufzuhalten und es kommt zum Kampf, bei dem Quinn klar unterliegt. Der Militär und seine Truppe brechen auf, werden aber von dem männlichen Drachen aufgespürt und überfallen; alle verbrennen, nur Alex und Van Zan überleben. Anschließend nimmt sich das Ungetüm die Burg von Quinn und seinen Freunden vor, der einen Teil von ihnen gerade noch in einem Schutzbunker in Sicherheit bringen kann. Creedy kommt ums Leben.

Gedemütigt kehrt Van Zan zur zerstörten Burg zurück. Quinn erklärt ihm, dass nur er sie sicher nach London bringen kann. In Begleitung von Alex brechen die beiden auf. In der zerstörten Metropole, wo die Drachen inzwischen bereits anfangen, sich gegenseitig aufzufressen, kommt es zum finalen Kampf gegen das Drachenmännchen. Van Zan wird getötet, aber Quinn kann mit Alex&#8217; Hilfe eine explosive Ladung ins Maul der Bestie, die einst seine Mutter tötete, befördern, durch die sie in Stücke gerissen wird.

Einige Zeit vergeht. Quinn und Alex stellen mit anderen Burgbewohnern einen Sendemast auf einem Hügel an der Küste auf, mit dessen hilfe empfangen sie Nachichten weiterer Überlebender aus Frankreich. Seit Monaten sind keine Drachen mehr am Himmel aufgetaucht. Die beiden verlorenen Seelen haben zueinandergefunden und Hand in Hand schreiten sie der Zukunft entgegen.









Und das sind nur ein Paar Die ich empfehele. Die meißten sind nichts für schwache nervern also augepasst.


weitere Filme Folgen wenn ich luss hab das zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/EDIT:  Alle Filme erreichen für mich 10 von 10 Sternen und haben alle eine länge von 90 - 120 min. Kaufpreis weiß ich leider nicht. Ich  bin Mitglied in einer Videothek oder guck sie mir online an. Den link soll/darf ich laut Siu nicht posten. Ich hoffe Siu vergibt mir das ich viele gute Filme möglichst schnell empfehlen wollte und daher die beschreibungen aus Wikipedia und anderen Seiten genommen habe.


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

WIESO funzen die bilder net xD


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> *The Ring Thing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einer de beschi**ensten Filme die je gedreht wurden.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> *Silent Hill*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das nicht die Beschreibung von dem Spiel Silent Hill 1 ?
Der Film handelt doch hauptsächlich von der Frau die ihre Tochter sucht...


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Beschreibung von dem Spiel Silent Hill 1 ?
> Der Film handelt doch hauptsächlich von der Frau die ihre Tochter sucht...


kann sein btw ich hab aber ..äh ja öhm sry lurok hat recht xD


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* *Donnie Brasco*
*Länge:* 123 Minuten
*Kommentar:*


> Donnie Brasco ist ein US-amerikanischer Mafia-Film aus dem Jahr 1997 mit Johnny Depp und Al Pacino in den Hauptrollen.
> Handlung [Bearbeiten]
> 
> In den späten 1970er Jahren wird der FBI-Agent Joseph Pistone (Johnny Depp) als verdeckter Ermittler in eine New Yorker Mafia-Familie eingeschleust. Er gibt sich als Juwelierhändler namens Donnie Brasco aus und gewinnt so das Vertrauen der Mafia-Mitglieder Leftie Ruggiero (Al Pacino) und Dominick Napolitano (Michael Madsen). Leftie ist ein alternder Kleinganove und Auftragskiller, der immer knapp bei Kasse ist und sich bei den Beförderungsvorgängen innerhalb der Familie übergangen fühlt. Immer wieder erinnert er Donnie daran, dass er bereits 30 Jahre für die Mafia schuftet, 26 Morde begangen hat und dennoch ohne Geld dasteht. Mit Hilfe von Leftie und Dominick, der für seinen Machtausbau über Leichen geht, macht Donnie Karriere in der Mafia und wird als Freund der Familie (niedrigster Rang innerhalb der Mafia) akzeptiert, auch wenn er nie den Rang eines Vollmitglieds erreicht. Donnies Frau, die von Anfang an versucht, ihn zu überreden, öfter nachhause zu kommen, bemerkt, wie ihr Mann immer mehr den Mafiagewohnheiten verfällt. Mit der Zeit kann Donnie auch in den wenigen Stunden, die er wöchentlich zu Hause verbringt, nicht mehr aus seiner Rolle heraus was eine starke Belastung für ihre Ehe darstellt. Auch seine Kinder leiden unter der Abwesenheit ihres Vaters. Die Situation spitzt sich zu, als klar wird, dass der kleinste Fehler in seiner Rolle, der zur Aufdeckung seiner Identität führt, nicht nur seinen Tod, sondern auch den seiner Familie bedeuten würde. Mit der Aufdeckung seiner Aktion würde auch das Todesurteil für seinen Vertrauten, Leftie, gesprochen, da sich dieser für Donnie verbürgt hat. Leftie ist im Laufe der Zeit so etwas wie ein Freund für Donnie geworden, weswegen er den Versuch unternimmt, ihm mit einer Tasche unterschlagenen Geldes die Flucht zu ermöglichen. Als Donnie sogar anfängt, Befehle seiner Vorgesetzten zu missachten und den Kontakt abzubrechen und zusammen mit Leftie einen Auftragsmord begehen soll, beendet das FBI die Mission.
> ...


Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme  Genial bis zum Ende und des Buch is noch viel viel besser^^
*Sterne:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* 4,00 € - 20 ,00 €

Lohnt sich echt sich den mal anzuschauen^^



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Lion Sleeps Tonight (neu)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Titel:* *Donnie Brasco*



Piss die Wand an^^

Der is wirklich gut. Muss ich mal wieder angucken.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Piss die Wand an^^

Mehr kann man zu dem Film nicht sagen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> kann sein btw ich hab aber ..äh ja öhm sry lurok hat recht xD



Ich mach das jetzt mal ordentlich:

*Silent Hill - Der Film* (^^)

Bild: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Länge: ca. 121 Minuten (In der Steelbox mit zusätzlich ca. 60 Minuten Bonusmaterial)
Genre: Horror
Regisseur: Christophe Gans (Pakt der Wölfe, Crying Freeman)
Hauptdarsteller: Sean Bean (Der Herr der Ringe 1+3, Equilibrium), Radha Mitchell (Nicht auflegen!, Pitch Black)

Handlung: Rose DaSilvas (Radha Mitchell) Tochter Sharon leidet unter schrecklichen Alpträumen und schlafwandelt fast jede Nacht.
Um die Ursache herauszufinden, fährt sie gegen den Willen ihres Mannes (Sean Bean) zu dem Ort, den ihre Tochter immer wieder nennt: Silent Hill. Kurz vor der verlassenen Stadt haben beide jedoch einen Unfall. Als Rose wieder zu Bewusstsein kommt, ist Sharon spurlos verschwunden. Der vermeintliche Schatten ihrer Tochter führt sie direkt in den unheimlichen Ort und schnell wird ihr klar, dass Silent Hill ein schreckliches Geheimnis birgt ...

Kommentar: Die wohl beste Spielverfilmung die ich kenne. Wer die Spiele gespielt hat, wird vollkommen auf seine Kosten kommen. Wenn die Sirene das erste Mal ertönt, bekommt man eine Gänsehaut und weiß, dass dieser Film kein Happy End haben wird. Die Spezial Effects sind der absolute Hammer. Wer die Monster aus den Spielen für krank hält, wird mit einer Ralität geschockt, die die Spiele nicht wiedergeben können. Kein Wohnzimmer kann die Spannung im Kino erzeugen, die ich spührte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertung: 10/10

Anmerkung: Wer den Film bis ins kleinste Detail verstehen will, sollte ihn mehrmals gucken. Achja, trotz einiger äußerst heftigen Szenen (Enthäutung, "lustiger" Stacheldraht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist dieser Film dennoch unzensiert in FSK 16 zu erhalten. (Die Leute von der BPjM soll jemand verstehen ...)


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Saw 1-4


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Saw 1-4



Du solltest schon hinschreiben, wieso und warum.^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du solltest schon hinschreiben, wieso und warum.^^



Keine Lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber wenn du es für mich machst, wäre das sehr nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von jeder Episode eine Beschreibung und noch ein Bild dazu und schön gestaltet mit groß Buchstaben und Komma und so. Und bei wieso, eine gute Beschreibung am besten so den ganzen Film so beschreiben auch noch, was alles so passiert.

kkthxbye


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Keine Lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin ich dein Diener? Ich hab teil 4 noch nichtmal gesehen. Und insgesammt finde ich die Dinger nicht so supertoll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub das war Sarkastisch auf deinen Post bezogen, der mir auch zu lang + unübersichtlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bin ich dein Diener? Ich hab teil 4 noch nichtmal gesehen. Und insgesammt finde ich die Dinger nicht so supertoll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ja nur Spaß : )


----------



## Korgor (9. Juli 2008)

SAW III

[attachment=3676:51AoE4hS...0_AA240_.jpg]


Horror
Dauer: 99 Minuten 
Kosten: 9,79 € - 24,97 €
http://www.amazon.de/Saw-III-FSK-Tobin-Bell/dp/B000RGHYUQ

Sterne:
9/10

Meine Info:
Ein Verrückter, der mit Leuten kranke Spiele spielt und Fallen in Räume oder an sie anbaut.
Wie z.B. ne Maske mit Stacheln auf den Kopf gestülpt und man muss sie in nen paar Minuten runterbekommen, sonnst zack.
Bissl gewalttätiger u. blutiger als seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> SAW III
> 
> Meine Info:
> Ein Verrückter, der mit Leuten kranke Spiele spielt und Fallen in Räume oder an sie anbaut.
> ...


Hast du den Film überhaupt gesehen? Hört sich nicht so an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Enthäutung, "lustiger" Stacheldraht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Zufreiden???
Ein Hoch auf den Horror 

PEACE


----------



## Siu (9. Juli 2008)

Ihr sollt hier eure eigenen Empfehlungen posten mit der Vorlage vom TE und nicht irgendein Bullshit von Wikipedia oder von der Filmbeschreibung kopieren und die hier hineinklatschen. Es liest sich diesen Textwall niemand durch, so kann man niemandem etwas empfehlen.. gilt für dich auch Yuukami. 
Verfass einen kurzen, übersichtlichen Text und benutze die TE-Vorlage -.-

Und lösch den Link am Ende deines Textwalles.. sowas wird hier nicht gern gesehen..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der "NIPPEL-FICK-DES-JAHRHUNDERTS* wenn du verstehst was ich meine und der Filme is für Leute zu empfehlen die das Sinnlos auf Erden Sher schätzen. Ein Beispiel??? Naja da ist So eine Art Henker unterweg der ein so gr´ßes Schwert mit sich rumschleppt das er es mit beiden Händen hinter sich herschleifen muss. Wenig später ist aber im Stande dieses ach so schwere Schwert durch eine ! Stahltür zu rammen. Dennoch sind fast alle von mir aufgezählten Filme WIRKLICH nichts für schwache Nerven. Morgen Folgend weiter.
> 
> Ein Hoch auf den Horro
> 
> PEACE



Mit deinem "Nippel"-Fick weiß ich nicht, was du meinst. Achja, und dieser "Henker" ist ein Dämon. Endstanden aus den Gedanken der Mutter von Sharon. Deshalb hat der kaum Probleme mit dem Schwert.

Ach und baue bitte weniger Kauderwelch in deine Texte, das liest sich grausam. Ab und zu ein Vertipper geht ja noch, aber so?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der "NIPPEL-FICK-DES-JAHRHUNDERTS* wenn du verstehst was ich meine und der Filme is für Leute zu empfehlen die das Sinnlos auf Erden Sher schätzen. Ein Beispiel??? Naja da ist So eine Art Henker unterweg der ein so gr´ßes Schwert mit sich rumschleppt das er es mit beiden Händen hinter sich herschleifen muss. Wenig später ist aber im Stande dieses ach so schwere Schwert durch eine ! Stahltür zu rammen. Dennoch sind fast alle von mir aufgezählten Filme WIRKLICH nichts für schwache Nerven. Morgen Folgend weiter.
> Ein Hoch auf den Horro
> PEACE


Wenn ich mir den Quote über mir anschaue... Jaa... Man merkt dass du auf Horrormäßiges wertlegst... oO


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Juli 2008)

hi, 

ein sehr schöner Film/ Cartoon ist

Das letzte Einhorn,

habe keine Daten zu dem Film.

Einer der besseren Filme wird wohl "Butterfly Effect" sein. Es geht dabei um die Chaostheorie. Oder da wäre noch "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis".

Grüsse Grüni

Ps. Wer mal was lesen will: "Die drei Musketiere". Sind 2 Bücher à ca. 500 Seiten und nicht ansatzweise so romantisch wie die Filme. Oder dann "Der Graf von Monte Cristo".


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* Das letzte Einhorn/The last Unicorn
*Länge:* 92 Minuten
*Kommentar:* Einer der schönsten Anime´s die je gedreht wurden...Spannung, Romantik, Mystik alles vorhanden udn natürlich die gute alte Actionis auch net zu verachten(Der rote Stier jagt das Einhorn^^) Die komplette Filmmusik wurde komponiert von Jimmy Webb und brachte die Band America wieder auf Erfolgskurs. Lohnt sich ehct sich den mal anzuschauen ....bei mir hat es Tradition den jedes Jahr zu Heiligabend anzuschaun^^ Weitere Inofs gibt es hier  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_letzte_Einhorn
*Sterne:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Eventuelle Kosten bei Kauf:* 6,00 € - 20,00 €


----------



## Ennia (10. Juli 2008)

also, The ring thing und Postal sind wohl alle beide beschissene Filme...

meine favs sind:

*leon der profi* IMDb
*der pate (alle drei sind ganz gut)* IMDb
*a clockwork orange* IMDb
*a beautiful mind* IMDb


----------



## Yuukami (10. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr sollt hier eure eigenen Empfehlungen posten mit der Vorlage vom TE und nicht irgendein Bullshit von Wikipedia oder von der Filmbeschreibung kopieren und die hier hineinklatschen. Es liest sich diesen Textwall niemand durch, so kann man niemandem etwas empfehlen.. gilt für dich auch Yuukami.
> Verfass einen kurzen, übersichtlichen Text und benutze die TE-Vorlage -.-
> 
> Und lösch den Link am Ende deines Textwalles.. sowas wird hier nicht gern gesehen..



Das bild zum Film soll das Interresse wecken. das dann möglicher weise so groß ist das man weiterliest.

Zum link... wird nicht gerne gesehen ist aber auch nicht verboten. Aber weil DU das sagst ändere ich meinen post gerne und damit du deine ruhe hast mache ich sogar noch die angaben wie der TE es haben will darunter. 
*kiss* hab dich auch lieb ... und danke für den freundlichen hinweis


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2008)

titel: Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten
länge: ca 108 min.
Kommentar: der film stellt den abschluss der serie "firefly" dar. selbst wenn man die serie nciht kennt ein guter film
sterne; 8,5/10
kosten: ca. 10 euro


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* Blade Runner
*Länge:*112 min
*Kommentar:* Düsterer Science-Fiction und einer der wohl einflussreichsten Filme dieses Genres.
Im Jahre 2019 machen die sogenannten "Blade Runner" offiziel Jagd auf Replikanten (Andrioden) die illegal auf die Erde gekommen sind. Rick Deckard (Harrison Ford) ist einer dieser Blade Runner.
*Sterne:* 9/10
*Kosten:* von 6 € bis zu 45 € für die Collecter's Edition

Blade Runner auf Wikipedia
Blade Runner in der IMDB


----------



## RAV88 (12. Juli 2008)

*Tite;l*	Terminator 2 –
Tag der Abrechnung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Länge:* Kinofassung: 131 Minuten,Special Edition: 147 Minuten 


*Kommentar:* Für mich einer der Bestenfilme die es gibt-


*Sterne:* 9,5/10


*Kosten:* 4,00€


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Titel: Clockwork Orange/Uhrwerk Orange
Länge: 131 Minuten
Kommentar: Gewaltvolle, psychotische Satire auf unsere Gesellschaft mit Toller Musik
Sterne 9/10

Titel: 7 Jungfrauen
Länge: 86 Minuten
Kommentar: Dramatischer Film über das Leben im Italienischen/Spanischen (weiß nichmehr genau is eh alles gleich^^) Ghetto mit vielen schönen Momenten und süßem Hauptdarsteller
Sterne: 9,5/10

Titel: American Psycho
Länge: 98 Minuten
Kommentar: Ähnelt Clockwork Orange ist jedoch brutaler/blutiger.
Sterne: 8,9/10


----------



## 69Anel69 (15. Juli 2008)

Hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und NIERGEDSWO ist...

Pulp Fiction
From Dusk Till Dawn
Scarface 

zu finden.

EINE SCHANDE! Das sind Klassiker die muss man aufzählen!

P.S. Könnte bitte jmd die Details zu den oben genannten Filmen posten, thx...  bin zu faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darki488 (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Länge:* 106min

*Kommentar:* Die Welt im Jahre 2027: Seit 18 Jahren ist kein Kind mehr zur Welt gekommen. Aus unbekanntem Grund sind auf dem gesamten Planeten die Frauen unfruchtbar geworden. Die Menschheit sieht ihrem Untergang entgegen. 

*Bewertung: *9/10

*Kosten:* 10€


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und NIERGEDSWO ist...
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> From Dusk Till Dawn
> ...


ein irrer super holt die Ich-hab-mich-lieb-Jacke


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

*Titel:* Anchroman
*Länge:* ca. 90 min
*Kommentar:* urkomische Komödie über einen Nachrichtenmoderator in den 70ern. Mit vielen skurrilen Charakteren, vor allem Steve Carrel ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sterne:* 8/10
*Preis:* ca 10 €

Anchorman auf Wikipedia
Anchorman in der IMDB


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG! NUR FÜR LEUTE GEEIGNET DIE WIRKLICH DUMMEN , BRITISCHEN HUMOR MÖGEN!!!1111

Deutscher Titel: 	Das Leben des Brian
Originaltitel: 	Monty Python&#8217;s Life of Brian
Produktionsland: 	GB
Erscheinungsjahr: 	1979
Länge (PAL-DVD): 	90 Minuten
Originalsprache: 	Englisch
Altersfreigabe: 	FSK 12
Sterne: Maximum

Das Leben des Brian (Originaltitel: Monty Python&#8217;s Life of Brian) ist eine Komödie der britischen Komikergruppe Monty Python aus dem Jahr 1979. Der naive und unauffällige Brian, zur gleichen Zeit wie Jesus geboren, wird durch Missverständnisse unfreiwillig als Messias verehrt. Weil er sich gegen die römischen Besatzer engagiert, findet er schließlich in einer Massenkreuzigung sein sinnloses Ende.

Die Satire zielt auf absurden Dogmatismus religiöser und politischer Gruppen. Insbesondere christliche, aber auch jüdische Vereinigungen reagierten mit scharfen Protesten auf die Veröffentlichung. Die folgenden Aufführungsboykotte und -verbote in Ländern wie den USA, Großbritannien oder Norwegen fachten die Kontroverse um Meinungsfreiheit und Blasphemie weiter an.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn schon Leben des Brian, dann darf der hier nicht fehlen.

*Titel:* Die Ritter der Kokosnuss
*Länge:* 91 min
*Kommentar:* Der meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand beste Monty Python Fim. Und auch eine der besten Komödien überhaupt. Schon allein der Anfang mit den Elchen ist zum Brüllen komisch. Im Vergleich zu Leben des Brian besteht dieser Filme im Grunde mehr aus einzelnen Sketchen die lose von der Hintergrundgeschichte zusammengehalten werden.
Achja, in dem Film geht es um Tauben.
*Sterne:* 9,5/10
*Kosten:* ca 10 €  /  25 € für die Ultimate Edition

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss auf Wikipedia


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Dankeschön ^^ , ich wollte nicht nen Doppelpost eröffnen , und 2 Filme in einem Post wären auch doof gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (16. Juli 2008)

Sind echt beides TOP-filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank Thorrak habe ich ihn mir wieder angeschaut ...

Plan 9 from Outer Space



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sterne: *****

Handlung: Es geht um Aliens, welche die Erde angreifen - die Menschen versuchen sich zu verteidigen - aber darum geht es in dem Film nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Film ist einfach das Trashigste was es gibt - er ist soo schlecht produziert, die Dialoge + Szenen sind total bescheuert - jedoch nicht wie bei den 2 Filmen oben mit Absicht - der Autor dachte wirklich das die Filme gut sind.
Am besten noch mit dem Film _Ed Wood_ mit Jonny Depp anschauen - dann kommt es noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist auch auf google.video anschaubar:
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=plan+...mp;sitesearch=#


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

titel: der sinn des lebens
länge : (weiß ich nicht^^)
Kommentar: Monty Python, noch fragen?^^ (unvergeslich die kriegsszene: "hier ich habe ein geschenk für sie".. "Oh, eine Standuhr, das wäre doch nciht nötig gewesen..")

Der Sinn des Lebens ist eine Satire der britischen Komikertruppe Monty Python. Er enthält komische bis skurrile Szenen aus den verschiedensten Lebenslagen, die sich alle mit dem Sinn des Lebens beschäftigen, genauer gesagt mit dem Scheitern sämtlicher Versuche, eine befriedigende Antwort auf die Frage zu finden, worin er denn bestünde.

Der Film ist in sieben Kapitel unterteilt, die sich schwerpunktmäßig um die Themen Geburt, Religion, sexuelle Aufklärung, Krieg, Organspende, Essen und Tod drehen.

sterne: 9/10
Kosten: 5 - 10 euro


----------



## Uruk Muklak (19. April 2009)

*Titel:* Einer Flog Über Das Kuckucksnest
*Länge:* 133 Minuten
*Kommentar:* Für mich einer der " Meine 5 Leblingsfilme" Filme allerzeiten, wirklich sehr bewegend. Hier ein kurzer Inhaltstext: Um einer Gefängnisstrafe zu entgehen, lässt sich der Kleinkriminelle _Randall Patrick (R.P.) McMurphy_ in eine psychiatrische Anstalt einliefern.

Dort findet er ein unmenschliches System vor. Unter der Herrschaft der kaltherzigen und machtbesessenen Oberschwester Ratched werden die Insassen mit Medikamenten und Elektroschocks ruhig gestellt und jeder freie Gedanke wird im Keim erstickt.



*Sterne:*  10 / 10 supiiii!
*Eventuelle Kosten*: ab 8,90 zum Teil beim Amazonas


----------



## Topperharly (13. Mai 2009)

Naja mir is langweilig, hab die suchfunktion genutzt und mein altes thread gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Titel:* Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt
*Länge:* ca. 106 Minuten
*Kommentar:* Einer der besten Star Trek Filme (also von den neueren, Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Gegenwart is meiner meinung nach einer der besten von  den alten). ich habe außerdem den neuen Star Trek Film noch nicht bewertet, da ich ihn noch nicht gesehen hab.

*Sterne:*  10 / 10 
*Eventuelle Kosten*: zwischen 5 euro auf dvd-messen und 10 euro auf dem wühltisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

